# VOR broken mast



## lumpy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

I see Donfeng is out of this leg, broke 5 meters off the top of the mast. Guessing they'll have to put in a reef! More seriously, is that a product of a fractional rig and some very rough conditions? Or just rough conditions?
Brad
C&C 33 "Pulse"


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

lumpy102 said:


> I see Donfeng is out of this leg, broke 5 meters off the top of the mast. Guessing they'll have to put in a reef! More seriously, is that a product of a fractional rig and some very rough conditions? Or just rough conditions?
> Brad
> C&C 33 "Pulse"


30 Knots wind "rough conditions"?
The rig on a keel boat should be designed for the forces the ocean weather can give it.
Fractional rigs is not a new invention..
Production error or design error is a probable.
Or maybe a user error.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

knuterikt said:


> 30 Knots wind "rough conditions"?
> The rig on a keel boat should be designed for the forces the ocean weather can give it.
> Fractional rigs is not a new invention..
> Production error or design error is a probable.
> Or maybe a user error.


Production, maybe. Design? Probably not. Southern spars is a leading manufacturer in the business, and the boat's rigging was from another supplier. So the rigging could've failed first, and then the mast gave out naturally.

If more masts start coming down, then it could be a design error. I'm sticking with Dong pushing the boat too hard for the conditions.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Reports are they were flying...

1) Main
2) Soylent
3) Frac Zero
4) MH Runner

When the mast popped. That is a lot of sail area in 30kn.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

But Soylent green is people!


----------

